# host4post.eu click fraud.



## mtwiscool (Jun 28, 2014)

They have people click on they ads:

I am reporting him to his advertisers.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 28, 2014)

mirror of the pm:

http://nocostvps.me/host4post.htm


----------



## shovenose (Jun 28, 2014)

That is kinda shady. Probably a good thing to report that.


----------



## RobertM (Jun 28, 2014)

That can easily get him kicked off his ad networks, I'm glad to see someone taking action against what can be said as fraud.

Just keep the evidence handy, good job.


----------



## AreebMajeed (Jun 28, 2014)

It's nice to see that you are trying to expose and hurt the business of someone but you know you what you have always been involved in DDoS attacks against your competitors. You are just a kid with a shitty sponsor.

I can feel your jealous, @#$%^. We probably got much better user-base and sponsors than you.

AND FOR GOD'S SAKE, PLEASE IMPROVE YOUR ENGLISH. IT REALLY HURTS ME.

===============================================================

[8:40:22 PM] Areeb says: Due to 0rg.li being blacklisted by Google, we're in process of removing all the links related to your domains.
[8:45:51 PM] mtwiscool says: then i will remove all the vps's
[8:46:26 PM] Areeb says: Idk
[8:46:29 PM] Areeb says: Ask Google
[8:46:33 PM] Areeb says: to remove your penalty
[8:46:50 PM] mtwiscool says: i got no notification of blocks from them
[8:47:02 PM] Areeb says: You have been affected
[8:47:04 PM] Areeb says: and we can see that.
[8:47:13 PM] mtwiscool says: if you remove the backlinks i will remove the vps's
[8:47:21 PM] Areeb says: We've already.
[8:48:03 PM] mtwiscool says: bye bye to your vps's
[8:48:14 PM] Areeb says: 
[8:48:23 PM] Areeb says: Thanks for your time as sponsor.
[8:48:27 PM] Areeb says: We appreciate it.
[8:48:31 PM] mtwiscool says: and i will exspose you


----------



## tonyg (Jun 28, 2014)

funny:

mtwiscool is trying to take down his perceived competition before launching his own free VPS system.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 28, 2014)

AreebMajeed said:


> It's nice to see that you are trying to expose and hurt the business of someone but you know you what you have always been involved in DDoS attacks against your competitors. You are just a kid with a shitty sponsor. I can feel your jealous, @#$%^. We probably got much better user-base and sponsors than you. AND FOR GOD'S SAKE, PLEASE IMPROVE YOUR ENGLISH. IT REALLY HURTS ME. =============================================================== [8:40:22 PM] Areeb says: Due to 0rg.li being blacklisted by Google, we're in process of removing all the links related to your domains. [8:45:51 PM] mtwiscool says: then i will remove all the vps's [8:46:26 PM] Areeb says: Idk [8:46:29 PM] Areeb says: Ask Google [8:46:33 PM] Areeb says: to remove your penalty [8:46:50 PM] mtwiscool says: i got no notification of blocks from them [8:47:02 PM] Areeb says: You have been affected [8:47:04 PM] Areeb says: and we can see that. [8:47:13 PM] mtwiscool says: if you remove the backlinks i will remove the vps's [8:47:21 PM] Areeb says: We've already. [8:48:03 PM] mtwiscool says: bye bye to your vps's [8:48:14 PM] Areeb says:  [8:48:23 PM] Areeb says: Thanks for your time as sponsor. [8:48:27 PM] Areeb says: We appreciate it. [8:48:31 PM] mtwiscool says: and i will exspose you


mtwiscool is no angel but what you're doing is still fraud.


----------



## AreebMajeed (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey Matthew, go cuddle with your teddy. You are not fit (mentally) to be here. Get the heck out of here with your shitty NoCostVPS. We're much better than you and your shitty website. Don't you even try to compare NoCostVPS with Host4Post. 

I would also thank you for some exposure here at vpsBoard. I appreciate it, kid.

---------------------

As we have already have many hosting-related ads, my request was to ask the users to click those ads which are of interest to them.

Btw, I have seen you involved in many DDoS attacks and even Google hates you. They have already cleared your filthy 0rg.li from their index.


Grow up, kid!


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jun 28, 2014)

I recall, this is specifically against Google's terms. So you would have gotten kicked if they found out any other way.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jun 28, 2014)

You never mentioned being interested *and* you told people not to tell sponsors, acknowledging what you were doing was against their ToS. If everyone acted like you there would be no bonus for clickthroughs.

I think you should prove some of your accusations too, rather than throw around insults like "not mentally fit to be here" when you're clearly in the wrong here, Areeb.


----------



## AreebMajeed (Jun 28, 2014)

I do accept that it is against the ToS of most of the advertising companies over there but calling Matthew a numbskull is a personal view and I do believe that it is true.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 28, 2014)

and guys heres the full chat log:


```
[16:10:29] Areeb: Due to 0rg.li being blacklisted by Host4Post, we're in process of removing all the links related to your domains.
[16:15:59] mtwiscool: then i will remove all the vps's
[16:16:36] Areeb: Idk
[16:16:38] Areeb: Ask Google
[16:16:42] Areeb: to remove your penalty
[16:16:59] mtwiscool: i got no notification of blocks from them
[16:17:11] Areeb: You have been affected
[16:17:12] Areeb: and we can see that.
[16:17:21] mtwiscool: if you remove the backlinks i will remove the vps's
[16:17:30] Areeb: We've already.
[16:18:11] mtwiscool: bye bye to your vps's
[16:18:24] Areeb: :)
[16:18:32] Areeb: Thanks for your time as sponsor.
[16:18:37] Areeb: We appreciate it.
[16:18:39] mtwiscool: and i will exspose you
[16:18:47] Areeb: What?
[16:18:51] Areeb: expose?
[16:18:56] Areeb: What?
[16:19:45] mtwiscool: you will see
[16:20:17] mtwiscool: http://i.imgur.com/12Wj3pi.png
[16:22:15] Areeb: You may do whatever you want to.
[16:22:24] mtwiscool: Your forum account is currently banned.Ban Reason: Unknown
Ban will be lifted: Unknown
[16:24:20] mtwiscool: i am reporting you to your advitisers
[16:27:56] Areeb: Do whatever you want to.
[16:27:57] Areeb: Kid
[16:27:59] Areeb: Grow up.
[16:28:11] mtwiscool: you are currupt
[16:28:17] Areeb: I can report you to international organizations for DDosing
[16:28:26] mtwiscool: i do not ddos
[16:28:33] mtwiscool: who told you that?
[16:28:36] Areeb: You do.
[16:28:43] Areeb: We got clear proofs.
[16:28:45] Areeb: We got Luis!
[16:28:59] mtwiscool: i got you your start and you fuck with me
[16:29:11] Areeb: Now, please stop messaging me.
[16:29:17] Areeb: I don't want to talk to kids.
[16:29:23] Areeb: With childish behavior.
[16:29:33] Areeb: I don't want to loose our SEO ranks
[16:29:38] Areeb: because of your 0rg.li link
[16:29:43] Areeb: It is blacklisted by Google
[16:29:58] Areeb: And, I've few SEO-expert friends
[16:30:08] Areeb: And, I myself do know a lot about SEO.
[16:31:39] mtwiscool: http://nocostvps.me/host4post.htm
```


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 28, 2014)

AreebMajeed said:


> I do accept that it is against the ToS of most of the advertising companies over there but calling Matthew a numbskull is a personal view and I do believe that it is true.


I have started to put the click fraud reports in with 2 advertisers already notified.


----------



## AreebMajeed (Jun 28, 2014)

And, here we go. We've started feeling slow, probably a DDoS attack from Matthew.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jun 28, 2014)

So it's all baseless accusations and mud-slinging? As expected.

Did you consider that maybe you're a target of DDoS attacks because of the way you talk to and about people? Based on the few toxic snippets I've seen here I am guessing you've pissed others off in your wake.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 28, 2014)

AreebMajeed said:


> And, here we go. We've started feeling slow, probably a DDoS attack from Matthew.


No ddos attacks from me.

as i told you i got out of hacking and ddoses years ago and like being honest.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 28, 2014)

AreebMajeed said:


> And, here we go. We've started feeling slow, probably a DDoS attack from Matthew.


Go sort your own fraudulent crap out before coming over shouting and trying to throw your non existant muscle around.


Grow up. Both of you.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 28, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Go sort your own fraudulent crap out before coming over shouting and trying to throw your non existant muscle around.
> 
> 
> Grow up. Both of you.


Edit:

Mistook the posts meaning sorry.


----------



## AreebMajeed (Jun 28, 2014)

Well, only Matthew posts shit and crap.


----------



## AreebMajeed (Jun 28, 2014)

Btw, is vpsBoard a place for solving disputes and exposing things? Probably, not. That explains your brain well, how childish it is.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 28, 2014)

AreebMajeed said:


> Btw, is vpsBoard a place for solving disputes and exposing things? Probably, not. That explains your brain well, how childish it is.


I expose anything that is not good.

I think it's horrible committing fraud to you advertisers.

You make other websites get lower payouts with fraud

You know that or are you being too selfish to know?

And i sponsed your first vps's, i gave you advice and you throw it in my face.


----------



## AreebMajeed (Jun 28, 2014)

All you are creating is drama. Just tell me one thing:

This message was sent many days before, I think around 2 months before. Why didn't you post it at that time?

We canceled our partnership, that's why you are raging now.

You aren't exposing anything, all you are creating is drama.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 28, 2014)

AreebMajeed said:


> All you are creating is drama. Just tell me one thing: This message was sent many days before, I think around 2 months before. Why didn't you post it at that time? We canceled our partnership, that's why you are raging now. You aren't exposing anything, all you are creating is drama.


Your never posted anything to undo what you said they.

What you committed was fraud simple as.

I will not be replying to this thread anymore.

As i have said all that is needed.


----------



## AreebMajeed (Jun 28, 2014)

Indeed, this is fraud and I accept it. Now, stop writing baseless things like "I expose anything that is not good". You could have exposed this months ago but you didn't because you were sponsoring us at that time. We just canceled the sponsorship and now you are posting this. You were using Host4Post for your personal gains (exposure for 0rg.li).

Lol, grow up kid! Kid, yeh.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jun 28, 2014)

_We'd like to take a moment out of this inane arguing for a word from our sponsor..._

*L❤**ve*VPS

Where it's all rainbows and sparkles and shit.

--

Seriously though, without any further proof to the DDoS accusations don't you think this thread has already run it's course? I'm also a little sour I couldn't think of a good tagline using a pun about RAMming.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 28, 2014)

This tends to happen somewhat frequently with mtwiscool and dragging in refuse from the shitholes he visits.  As long as he's around, there'll be the occasional jackass from some other forum he's pissed off or scammed coming in here to cause drama.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jun 28, 2014)

You're probably right, I do think mtwis was in the right to report him though. It's assholes like him that make advertisements pay out less and less for people.


----------



## luis123456 (Jun 28, 2014)

I have posted multiple times about mtwiscool DDOS'ing, and btw, asking for some clicks via PM don't hurt anybody as DDOS do.

Host4post.eu atleast has a good admin, while mtwiscool has been banned from so many forums, and llok what he posts here:

Too Bad: http://www.freewebspace.net/forums/showthread.php?2241949-how-to-oversell-a-vps-in-virtualbox

DDoS Proof: http://www.freewebspace.net/forums/showthread.php?2242383-why-i-have-not-been-online&p=1157083&viewfull=1#post1157083

http://www.wrongplanet.net/postt207148.html (If he leaks his secrets like that, you can't trust him)

http://www.wrongplanet.net/postp6054407.html&highlight=#6054407

http://www.wrongplanet.net/forumssearch-search_author-mmcool.html

 

https://freevps.us/thread-13175-post-155919.html#pid155919


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 28, 2014)

^^ Case in point


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jun 28, 2014)

DDoS threats by luis123456:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1385661

http://www.subnetweb.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=1910

*Obviously* mtwis is also involved in both these dramas but you probably should;t fling shit when your past is just as shady, luis.

Just saying. I have no interest in defending mtwis or the other poster ITT.


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 28, 2014)

mtwiscool, Areeb, luis...well, I just reloaded my animated gif reaction folder, so I feel compelled to deploy.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 28, 2014)

AreebMajeed said:


> I do accept that it is against the ToS of most of the advertising companies over there but calling Matthew a numbskull is a personal view and I do believe that it is true.


Not just against the TOS.  Advising people to click on ads is click fraud and is against Google AdSense TOS.



> google_ad_client = "ca-pub-8127498402379470";


@AThomasHowe said:



> It's assholes like him that make advertisements pay out less and less for people.


The bigger issue than payouts being less is the fact that they're basically ripping off the advertisers, many of whom are small businesses, whose ads they're clicking on.


----------



## luis123456 (Jun 28, 2014)

Please don't laugh at us, you started somewhere somehow, this is a starting mishap but not something you should keep hurting us over and over.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jun 28, 2014)

luis123456 said:


> Please don't laugh at us, you started somewhere somehow, this is a starting mishap but not something you should keep hurting us over and over.


Has my Saturday night started too early or does nobody else know what this means too?

Do you mean you're just trying to get started in hosting or something?


----------



## luis123456 (Jun 28, 2014)

Wasn't about me, I meant yeah Areeb did a mishap, but is that something really bad you should keep hitting on him over and over because of that?

Worst case scenario that shouldn't affect the site, he can pick up an affiliate program with there sponsors and problem solved.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah, don't expect that bunch of.. aspirants to ever make any real sense.  You have one that's (literally) mentally handicapped, one that only speaks halfass english mixed with "give me free shit" and entitlement.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jun 28, 2014)

I know what you mean but I can't say I agree due to the way you put it.

They are prime examples of why you don't use free hosting though: even if you personally avoid bullshit the owners and the people who use the services will attract negative attention and degrade your service.

There's one or two free providers I can sort of recommend like x10... besides that though steer clear. I personally wouldn't even use them.


----------



## luis123456 (Jun 28, 2014)

Please, stop hurting us, we just want to be a good host, nothing more, we want to help the ones who don't have a credit card and/or money to pay for hosting, just that, nothing more.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 28, 2014)

luis123456 said:


> Wasn't about me, I meant yeah Areeb did a mishap, but is that something really bad you should keep hitting on him over and over because of that?
> 
> Worst case scenario that shouldn't affect the site, he can pick up an affiliate program with there sponsors and problem solved.


I'll give you the benefit of the doubt of being a completely clueless whiny begging dimwit who doesn't understand that click fraud isn't just "a mishap". Click fraud  is fraud and theft from advertisers.  Anyone engaged in click fraud should be hit repeatedly over the head (actually they should be sent to Saudia Arabia where thieves have their hands chopped off).

If a site or site owner is engaging in click fraud then it definitely should have negative consequences for the site.  Anyone who signs up for a hosting provider who is engaged in click fraud is insane because I sure as hell wouldn't trust either my data or personal information to a dishones clickfrauder.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jun 28, 2014)

luis123456 said:


> Please, stop hurting us, we just want to be a good host, nothing more, we want to help the ones who don't have a credit card and/or money to pay for hosting, just that, nothing more.


You guys are hurting yourselves. Threads like these and the replies to them are what keep bringing negative attention to all parties.


----------



## texteditor (Jun 28, 2014)

Good on mtw for reporting these idiots, also



luis123456 said:


> Please, stop hurting us, we just want to be a good host, nothing more, we want to help the ones who don't have a credit card and/or money to pay for hosting, just that, nothing more.


Go away you greedy idiot, get a job and stop leeching off your parents


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 28, 2014)

I have the feeling that @mtwiscool is going to keep his perfect record of 100% thread lock.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jun 28, 2014)

VPSB has a :lock: emote but I prefer the classic


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 28, 2014)

luis is still being silly:



> [03:29:39] SubnetWeb-luis123456(luis acevedo) acevedo: mtwiscool
> [03:29:48] SubnetWeb-luis123456(luis acevedo) acevedo: you're behaving like a girl
> [03:29:53] SubnetWeb-luis123456(luis acevedo) acevedo: a nice girñ
> [18:26:04] SubnetWeb-luis123456(luis acevedo) acevedo: boy stop
> ...


----------



## luis123456 (Jun 28, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4FF6MpcsRw

Pretty much says it all. I don't know what game are we playing, but it is funny as hell!

Now stop on with this, remove this thread, and let's go back to peace.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 28, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> [18:59:18] SubnetWeb-luis123456(luis acevedo) acevedo: you will be ddosed





> [23:22:45] SubnetWeb-luis123456(luis acevedo) acevedo: do you seriously want to be ddosed or for your node to be taken off the internet?


That's nice.  So in addition to click fraud  we can add threats to engage in criminal activity (yes, boys and tards, DDoS is a crime in most countries and can land you in jail).


----------



## trewq (Jun 28, 2014)

While this is amusing and all, it's not the place. Take your personal vendetta some place private and stop making fools out of yourselves.


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 28, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> luis is still being silly:


@luis123456 and @mtwiscool :



Seriously, just go hump already and stop posting your bromantic drama all over the Internet.  No one cares.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jun 28, 2014)

Reading this thread was a serious waste of my life.  Being someone who was unfairly banned by adsense it pains me to see a blatant abuser not yet suspended.


----------



## Alto (Jun 28, 2014)

BlackoutIsHere said:


> Reading this thread was a serious waste of my life.


No thread where the term 'scroungeflaps' is used can be a serious waste of life.


----------



## luis123456 (Jun 28, 2014)

Mtwiscool is just making a small thing a big thing, please all ignore him and the click fraud and move on.


----------



## AuroraZero (Jun 28, 2014)

These threads are starting to make my ass bleed. Not sure why the slap and tickle fight boys but please go to your rooms and have it out.


----------



## texteditor (Jun 28, 2014)

luis123456 said:


> Mtwiscool is just making a small thing a big thing, please all ignore him and the click fraud and move on.


I reported the click fraud and you to all four agencies, hopefully this will get you out of our hair


----------



## luis123456 (Jun 28, 2014)

Mtwiscool is a bad guy, do not trust him at any costs at all!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 28, 2014)

Threads like this, and people like mtwiscool and the jokers that follow him around, are why we rarely see new faces around here.


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 28, 2014)

luis123456 said:


> Mtwiscool is a bad guy, do not trust him at any costs at all!


Why did you change your cocky can't-touch-this retort:

"G'luck, I do not live in North America or Europe, and I did not commit click fraud, and being other than a random threat I guess they will drop the case. Not that it makes  me a high value subject. FYI."


----------



## luis123456 (Jun 28, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Why did you change your cocky can't-touch-this retort:
> 
> "G'luck, I do not live in North America or Europe, and I did not commit click fraud, and being other than a random threat I guess they will drop the case. Not that it makes  me a high value subject. FYI."


Please, I want to live in pe-ace. That0s Why I changed it.


----------



## Schultz (Jun 29, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Threads like this, and people like mtwiscool and the jokers that follow him around, are why we rarely see new faces around here.


OP sounds like a 13 year old child. I personally don't like most of his threads. This thread was an utter waste of server space & time.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 29, 2014)

Go home kids.


----------

